# London Bus Drivers...



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I fucking hate them. A law unto themselves.

One cut across my lane this morning purely to stop me getting past him on Gower St. I pulled up next to his door where the fat fuck was sitting and called him a cnut and he just sneered at me. I told him I had his bus number and he said 'doesn't bother me, it's my last day today'.

It will be his last fucking day if I catch up with him


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Agree totally.

I don't even wanna get started on this subject  

Damian


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Agree totally. Â
> 
> I don't even wanna get started on this subject Â
> 
> Damian


Me neither, Mill Lane in West Hampstead was always a barrel of laughs! NOT 

PJ


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I used to cycle to work every morning through London traffic and the bus drivers are a bunch of arrogant wankers.

Not so clever when you gob through their open window though... ;D ;D


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> Not so clever when you gob through their open window though... Â ;D ;D


Top class, love it. ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

All bus drivers are cnuts.. in general. One twat scraped the front of my dads car while my dad was stationary. My dad followed him to the next bus stop and tried to exchange insurance details. At this point the bastard denied all knowledge of what happened. When my dad showed him the damage he got all of the passengers to say that they had seen my dad drive in to the bus! And the good for nothing arseholes did it too.

phoTToniq


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Spot on - but for 'London bus drivers' read 'pretty much all bus drivers'.

That bit in the Highway Code about allowing buses to pull out whenever possible seems to have been taken by bus drivers as giving them the right to pull out whenever they like, possible or not! Or am I assuming too much in thinking they've ever read the Code?

Public transport? Bah!


----------

